# Laurel hedge leaves....



## mouse_chalk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm a terrible slave.... I should have asked this a couple of days ago, but things have been a bit mad around here and I forgot.... 
:embarrassed:

In our garden we have a Laurel hedge (or so I'm told by my mum, who knows her gardening stuff), and it's about 10 feet tall and was growing outwards into our garden.. No kidding. The singlight was going about 2 hours earlier than necessary due to the height of this hedge. So last weekend, my dad came round and started to cut it back. We had to stop pretty soon in due to discovering a blackbird's nest with 4 babies in it and the mama still going back and forth to feeding it. No kidding, I've never seen my dad 'coo' over something like that! He is usually so nonchalant but he got really excited about these baby birds and got really protective of them. ANYWAY, now I'm starting to realise how my posts get so long...:?

My point is, I spent HOURS raking up all the leaves, but couldn't get them all. It's a neverending job. Mouse and the other buns munched on a couple of leaves the other day, both dried and green. 

Can these hurt them? Should I make more of an effort go get rid of them all or are they ok for the occasional munch?

Thanks! 

Edit to say: They've all been absolutely fine since, normal poops, eating, drinking, weeing etc... They all had at least one or 2 leaves each. I spent the whole time running round the garden picking up leaves that had blown into the pen and taking half eaten ones out of the bunnies' mouths lol....


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone knows anything about these? 

:dunno

They've eaten a fair few now from me not being able to stop them in time, and all seem completely fine, but just was wondering if they were a 'ok as an accident' type thing, or an 'ok to munch away' thing.... :?


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, I'm trying to find out just what laurel is, because I've got something similar growing here that my buns have munched on too. The pictures in google look the same but I can't tell really :?.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html#l

Sorry I didn't see this sooner

laurel is a toxic plant 

Don't let them eat anymore


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 7, 2008)

YIKES!!

Omg that's worrying.... I wont let them eat anymore at all... They're still absolutely fine luckily...

It's going to be hard though, the hedge is MASSIVE and leaves blow about everywhere, especially in the wind... Maybe I can get some sort of netting over it to hold the leaves in :?

Thanks!


----------

